# RAF Sculthorpe



## Rubex (Sep 8, 2015)

Since becoming inactive at the end of the Cold War, the entire technical and domestic sites of RAF Sculthorpe were sold to The Welbeck Estate Group in the 1990s. The MOD still owns the airstrip which is used for army helicopter exercises.

This was a night time explore so it was quite dark inside. 

















































































Thanks for looking, 

Rubex


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 8, 2015)

Great photos! Especially seeing as you were obviously battling low light on your way around the site!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 8, 2015)

Picture 9 did they go about on Vespa scooters? Picture 13 did you capture something more or was there dust on your lens? Nevertheless you did well in low light. Did you use flash or torches/lanterns?


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 8, 2015)

Love it and smashing shots with such low light.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 8, 2015)

Really enjoyed our night time explore of one of my favourite haunts..you got some good shots here rubex.I think I might be leading you astray.or is it the other way around lol


----------



## Rubex (Sep 8, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Picture 9 did they go about on Vespa scooters? Picture 13 did you capture something more or was there dust on your lens? Nevertheless you did well in low light. Did you use flash or torches/lanterns?



haha MOD - it took me a while to get that one  Probably just dust Hugh Jorgan, but who knows? :wideeyed:



Mikeymutt said:


> Really enjoyed our night time explore of one of my favourite haunts..you got some good shots here rubex.I think I might be leasing you astray.or is it the other way around lol



Yeah I had a really great night time explore with you, and thanks for taking me btw Mikeymutt! Not as spooky as I thought it would be though :laugh:


----------



## HughieD (Sep 8, 2015)

Blimey...you did well there given the low light. Hope you didn't go alone and stayed safe!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2015)

Fantastic stuff! The telephone exchange and data racks are almost identical to those in Bunker B too! 
Excellent images, especially considering the light. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## alexandra (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh for crying out loud, the amount of times i have passed this site in recent months on route to cromer is silly, can't believe i have missed tis one!!!

Looks amazing in there, and looks older than upwood/raynham! 

I think i need to be a nosey fecker and check this place out  great post, love it!!!


----------



## smiler (Sep 8, 2015)

Lovely atmospheric pics, I assume Mikey had a senior moment and isn't actually leasing you


----------



## Rubex (Sep 8, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Blimey...you did well there given the low light. Hope you didn't go alone and stayed safe!



Thank you HughieD  I wasn't alone on this one - I had the pleasure of Mikeymutt's company, so you could say that I was with a pro!



alexandra said:


> Oh for crying out loud, the amount of times i have passed this site in recent months on route to cromer is silly, can't believe i have missed tis one!!!
> 
> Looks amazing in there, and looks older than upwood/raynham!
> 
> I think i need to be a nosey fecker and check this place out  great post, love it!!!



Yes Alexandra you should be a nosey fecker like me lol definitely worth the visit - I'd say that there is a lot more here to look at than Upwood  I hope you get to see the place soon!


----------

